# Lowering the ceiling



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It really seems (to me) like it would be better to invest in a more efficient HVAC system, windows and insulation.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

If you must drop the ceiling, do something cool with the drop. Add a tray, use the space above for light cans. etc. Drop soffits to 9' and go up to 10 in the center.

If you need insulate, run wires, pipes, ducts, etc... dropping the ceiling can allow for it.

Don't just do it, do it cool.


----------

